# my new girl



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so excited, today i got my early birthday presant, i got a new female spoo, she is an apricot and 7 months old so a month younger than my boy mannie. So is still very shy and was not socalised very good at all but i believe with love and patience she will be as lovable as mannie. She has not been groomed in a long time so im gonna clean her up a bit in the morning, right now she looks like a shaggy dog lol ok enough of me rambling here's her first home pic. I'll get more of her soon.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She looks like she could use a lot of love. Poor thing. It will be fun to see who she is hidden under all those matts.

Congratulations on your new baby girl, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor baby! Congrats, and im glad she found her way to you! I cant wait for cleaned up pictures. What is her story?


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

thank you guys, ok so i have been searching online for a bit now looking for a female companion for my boy, i happened to come accross this add for a few femals for only 250 so i called. its an older couple on a farm out in the boon docks, she owns a cat rescue and use to breed spoo's she wanting to get out of that so she still had a few left which is the litter my new girl comes from, so we drive over 2 1/2 hours one way to go see her, she was in a pin with 7 others mostly apricot and blondes and one blk female. all siblings i believe. all were muddy and just looked plain gross, the others seemed to be a bit more friendly compared to her but i tend to find the ones who need a little more and do my best to give a great home. this couple seem more interested in their cat rescue than the dogs, which gets to me. She has two males that she is willing to sell for less than the 250 just to get them a home before they breed to the girls, so if anyones interested i can give her number, they all need loving homes. since she has been home she has not done much other than lay here, she has eaten and drank water, but she just gets up does a couple circles and lays back down, i gave her a rawhide bone and she didnt know what to do with it so mannie showed her lol, but she just wants to lay here and occasionally cry. I hope she will learn to love it here soon im so happy to have her here. Thanks for reading our story lol


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Awww congrats! She looks like Desmond on his first day home, only curlier (and bigger lol). He was the exact same way. For the first day or two, he didn't do much other than sleep, though we enticed him to play a bit, and he fumbled with some toys. After the first few days though, his personality came through and he was bounding away after tennis balls.  Give her a few days to get used to her surroundings so you can see her personality! I hope she brings you guys lots of love. <3


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratrulations on your new girl!! I hope you have many happy, healthy years together. She is likely very pretty under all that mess. Looking forward to photos of her all cleaned up!! Happy birthday!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Happy birthday and congratulations on your new girl. I'll be looking forward to the after pics too. You just might have a gem under all that hair! 
_


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Poor baby. Likely she has no idea what to think, especially if she's been crammed in a crate for so long. She's probably scared out of her mind. I bet though, with lots of TLC and patience she'll learn to trust you and feel confident enough to be herself. I'm looking forward to tracking your progress with her...I bet it'll be very rewarding for both of you.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

well her first night went ok, well a little better than expected lol, she did cry alot but the funny part was mannie sleeps in our room on the floor by my side of the bed (dad wont let him up there) and she would not leave the living room. So she would start crying and i could tap mannie and tell him to go talk to her and as soon as he went out she would stop crying lol we did this alot last night, and i got up to go pee and she started barking at me lol and to my supprise there was only one pee spot in here this morning. This was her first night indoors, oh sorry but to clarify she was in a big pin with her 7 siblings, granted it was huge so they could all run but still its just not a good life. i cant waite till she gets use to us. oh and she is getting trimmed and bathed today but im going to do it myself so hopefully i wont mess her up too bad lol


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday! How rewarding!:cake:


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your new girl. I'm sure within a few weeks she will be a different dog. A haircut will also make a world of difference.
She's so young I am sure you can get her though her lack of socialization. Good Luck! Can't wait to see after pictures!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow Congrats! Thats a good thing you did for her, especially since she is a a shy one. She probably didnt have that good of a chance of getting a good home since she is so shy. Most people dont want to take the time to work with the dog to over come that! I cant wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

If she was like a backyard bred dog with no socialization it's going to be a lot of work to get her up to par and she may never be the same as a dog that had a lot of it as a puppy. There is a critical time to socialize a puppy and if she was neglected then you have to just accept her as she is and love her regardless. I think if she fits into your family and your life then try to slowly train her by introducing her to things she's never known. It will take a while so try to be patient.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats can't wait to see pics!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday and congratulations to you AND her! She got a 'birthday present' herself also it sounds like. What a wonderful gift you are giving to her, a chance at a brand new, loving home with human attention an things to do besides run around in a pen all the time! Can't wait to see the groomed pics of her.  

I bet she settles down really well in a few weeks. Right now she is just plainly confused. But it won't take long for her to realize that she walked into the best life she could think of and she won't look back!

Best to you and your two spoos!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday and congrats, keep us posted with more pics!!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I have found with the fosters I have had that for the first two or three days they are just bewildered and scared and don't know what to do. You'll be surprised at how quickly she'll bond to you and begin to open up. You are going to be her saviour and hero and she will most likely idolize you. Good luck and definitely keep us posted.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

ok so it took about three hours but we got her shaved down as best as possible, but please remember im still learning so i know she looks bad, but i think its better than before lol so here are some pics of my new babies.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

The poor puppy :-(. Good for you taking her in. You did a great job grooming them. It's hard to do!


----------

